# Historic Charleston, SC



## Dukevrj (Feb 11, 2013)

Are there any timeshares in Charleston, SC that trade through RCI? If so, has anyone traded into them? I've looked but the closest I get is Edisto?


----------



## Gophesjo (Feb 11, 2013)

Bluegreen, which trades via RCI, has a resort in Charleston, but I understand that it is very popular.  Unless that Charleston resort,the Church Street Inn does not participate with Bluegreen in RCI, perhaps you are simply seeing a lack of availability.


----------



## Carol C (Feb 11, 2013)

I traded into Church Street via RCI some years ago, a one br with a narrow two level set-up that was right near the Market. I don't look online for inventory there much these days since I've moved to the region, but I assume there's not much available...RCI could make a pretty penny renting out the deposits instead of making them available for exchange. Have you tried looking at RCI's "Extra Vacations" inventory from time to time?


----------



## Ricci (Feb 11, 2013)

We traded into Church Street Inn a few years ago in late March, which is a fantastic time of year to be there.  You are in the heart of the historic district.


----------



## hcarman (Feb 11, 2013)

Bluegreen's resort - I believe it is called Lodge Alley Inn - is very popular and not an easy ticket to get into even for a Bluegreen owner.  It has a great location in the historic district.  We have stayed there and really enjoyed the stay.  Apparently room locations are variable.  We loved the room we got but there are a few rooms that some people got that they complained were right off a street and very loud at night.  They trade through RCI - not sure about whether they also trade through II - some Bluegreen resorts do.


----------



## MaryH (Feb 12, 2013)

I think I have seen Church Street inn in SFX.


----------



## Dukevrj (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you all for the information.  Might go the rental route, if unable to exchange through RCI.


----------



## Glynda (Feb 19, 2013)

*LAI*

If the Lodge Alley Inn, try to reserve a courtyard view.  Avoid Cumberland Street.  The garbage trucks pick up and empty the dumpsters from the bar/restaurant across the street in the wee hours of the morning and it's very loud.  I believe that they put in more sound proofing on East Bay Street but haven't stayed since then.


----------



## momeason (Feb 19, 2013)

Gophesjo said:


> Bluegreen, which trades via RCI, has a resort in Charleston, but I understand that it is very popular.  Unless that Charleston resort,the Church Street Inn does not participate with Bluegreen in RCI, perhaps you are simply seeing a lack of availability.



Church Street Inn is a Festiva Resort. We stayed there in October. Very nice. The sales presentation is very pushy..worst I have been to.
The Bluegreen property is also nice. We went to check it out. The 2 timeshares are a few blocks apart. You can walk to everything. Parking is very high$ if you take your car.
We had a great week. 
Both of these resorts are in II but I think they are dual affiliated.
I took us 2 years to get Charleston. We just wait and in II, we always get to a location eventually. We just go somewhere else while we wait.


----------

